# Maloof Rocker - Padauk



## yellowtruck75 (Jan 1, 2010)

*First cuts*

This is my second Maloof Rocker using Hal Taylor's plans. First time ever working with Padauk, before going to the lumberyard didn't know it exsisted. Started by cutting out all the parts and staging them for the patterns.




Was able to form the seat around some sap wood.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

yellowtruck75 said:


> *First cuts*
> 
> This is my second Maloof Rocker using Hal Taylor's plans. First time ever working with Padauk, before going to the lumberyard didn't know it exsisted. Started by cutting out all the parts and staging them for the patterns.
> 
> ...


Looks like it is going to be a beautiful chair, are you going to be able to shape the seat and still keep the sapwood in there? Would be cool if you could.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## dub560 (Jun 4, 2010)

yellowtruck75 said:


> *First cuts*
> 
> This is my second Maloof Rocker using Hal Taylor's plans. First time ever working with Padauk, before going to the lumberyard didn't know it exsisted. Started by cutting out all the parts and staging them for the patterns.
> 
> ...


sapwood looks nice with that contrast eh? looks sexy in there


----------



## yellowtruck75 (Jan 1, 2010)

yellowtruck75 said:


> *First cuts*
> 
> This is my second Maloof Rocker using Hal Taylor's plans. First time ever working with Padauk, before going to the lumberyard didn't know it exsisted. Started by cutting out all the parts and staging them for the patterns.
> 
> ...


Should be able to keep some of the sap would since its in the middle of the seat and thats the highest part.


----------



## smartlikestick (Aug 8, 2008)

yellowtruck75 said:


> *First cuts*
> 
> This is my second Maloof Rocker using Hal Taylor's plans. First time ever working with Padauk, before going to the lumberyard didn't know it exsisted. Started by cutting out all the parts and staging them for the patterns.
> 
> ...


Going to be a great chair. How many board feet do you require to make one? How difficult are they?


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

yellowtruck75 said:


> *First cuts*
> 
> This is my second Maloof Rocker using Hal Taylor's plans. First time ever working with Padauk, before going to the lumberyard didn't know it exsisted. Started by cutting out all the parts and staging them for the patterns.
> 
> ...


Its a lovely wood but that red dust gets everywhere. If its not too impertinant, how much did that little lot cost you? Just interested to see if lumber is cheaper in the States than here in the UK (assuming you're in the US that is).


----------



## yellowtruck75 (Jan 1, 2010)

yellowtruck75 said:


> *First cuts*
> 
> This is my second Maloof Rocker using Hal Taylor's plans. First time ever working with Padauk, before going to the lumberyard didn't know it exsisted. Started by cutting out all the parts and staging them for the patterns.
> 
> ...


I purchased 48 board feet of Padauk for this chair. Of the 4 8' planks I got I am only going to be using 3 of them so thats probably 38' bf that I will be using. BritBoxmaker I am in the "States" and actual in the state of Pennsylvania. In my area the Padauk ran me $7.30 a bf.

Smartlikestick, the chairs are difficult but using Hal taylor's plans they are definitly easier to complete. I think that most people view them as very difficult thats why not alot of people attempt them. Regardless of the difficulty factor they are worth it in the end.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

yellowtruck75 said:


> *First cuts*
> 
> This is my second Maloof Rocker using Hal Taylor's plans. First time ever working with Padauk, before going to the lumberyard didn't know it exsisted. Started by cutting out all the parts and staging them for the patterns.
> 
> ...


Interesting. Including tax about $8.40 a bf in the UK. Britain *is* an expensive place to live. Thanks for the info. Look forward to seeing the chair.


----------



## yellowtruck75 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Carving Arms*

Fashioned a nice dust collector for my Sawstop blade cover, can anyone guess what I used?



Arms came out pretty good



Tomorrow I will attempt the seat carving


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

yellowtruck75 said:


> *Carving Arms*
> 
> Fashioned a nice dust collector for my Sawstop blade cover, can anyone guess what I used?
> 
> ...


looks like an old tube sock to me.


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

yellowtruck75 said:


> *Carving Arms*
> 
> Fashioned a nice dust collector for my Sawstop blade cover, can anyone guess what I used?
> 
> ...


But you can't use a guard when you do the cope?


----------



## yellowtruck75 (Jan 1, 2010)

yellowtruck75 said:


> *Carving Arms*
> 
> Fashioned a nice dust collector for my Sawstop blade cover, can anyone guess what I used?
> 
> ...


Paul thats true I just realized that I had a picture of the saw after I coped the arms. The make shift guard dust collect combined with my real dust collector definitly helped keep the red dust down when cross cutting. There was nothing that I could do to prevent the red storm of dust when i coped the arms.


----------



## yellowtruck75 (Jan 1, 2010)

yellowtruck75 said:


> *Carving Arms*
> 
> Fashioned a nice dust collector for my Sawstop blade cover, can anyone guess what I used?
> 
> ...


----------



## yellowtruck75 (Jan 1, 2010)

yellowtruck75 said:


> *Carving Arms*
> 
> Fashioned a nice dust collector for my Sawstop blade cover, can anyone guess what I used?
> 
> ...


----------



## yellowtruck75 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Seat carving*

Havn't completed much work lately on my chair, my wife and I recently bought a new house so we are trying to sell our current one. Last night I was able to do my first rough grinding on the seat. Looks like I will be able to save a good amount of the white sap wood that runs through the seat. I also have started to glue up the back supports and rockers (no pictures). I have decided to add strips of maple into the rockers and back supports as an accent.










Tonight I will spend a few hours dansing the seat to try and smooth out the grinder marks.


----------



## skywalker01 (May 19, 2009)

yellowtruck75 said:


> *Seat carving*
> 
> Havn't completed much work lately on my chair, my wife and I recently bought a new house so we are trying to sell our current one. Last night I was able to do my first rough grinding on the seat. Looks like I will be able to save a good amount of the white sap wood that runs through the seat. I also have started to glue up the back supports and rockers (no pictures). I have decided to add strips of maple into the rockers and back supports as an accent.
> 
> ...


One day I will have the time and skill to make one of these. Right now it seems too daugnting a task. Looks great. Keep up the good work.


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

yellowtruck75 said:


> *Seat carving*
> 
> Havn't completed much work lately on my chair, my wife and I recently bought a new house so we are trying to sell our current one. Last night I was able to do my first rough grinding on the seat. Looks like I will be able to save a good amount of the white sap wood that runs through the seat. I also have started to glue up the back supports and rockers (no pictures). I have decided to add strips of maple into the rockers and back supports as an accent.
> 
> ...


that sap line is awesome


----------



## yellowtruck75 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Setting aside for now*

I have decided that I am going to put this project aside for a bit and concentrate on a different chair. After ruining my second set of back legs I need a bit of a break. The problem with Paduak is that it splinters like crazy. Love the grain lines but if you get one going in the wrong direction and hit that with a router - boom good bye piece. I am also going to put it aside until my new shop (could be a while) is completed because the red dust in my small shop is unbearable.

My next project will be another Hal Taylor Maloof but I am going to attempt the children's verison (templates on the way). I think that I will use Cherry agian since I can get it for next to nothing.


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

yellowtruck75 said:


> *Setting aside for now*
> 
> I have decided that I am going to put this project aside for a bit and concentrate on a different chair. After ruining my second set of back legs I need a bit of a break. The problem with Paduak is that it splinters like crazy. Love the grain lines but if you get one going in the wrong direction and hit that with a router - boom good bye piece. I am also going to put it aside until my new shop (could be a while) is completed because the red dust in my small shop is unbearable.
> 
> My next project will be another Hal Taylor Maloof but I am going to attempt the children's verison (templates on the way). I think that I will use Cherry agian since I can get it for next to nothing.


I always climb cut with a router when working difficult woods. This technique should only be done by someone who has a good understanding of what the dangers are of climb cutting. By "climb cut" I mean the router is moved in the reverse direction of normal cutting. This method will reduce or eliminate all chip out problems.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

yellowtruck75 said:


> *Setting aside for now*
> 
> I have decided that I am going to put this project aside for a bit and concentrate on a different chair. After ruining my second set of back legs I need a bit of a break. The problem with Paduak is that it splinters like crazy. Love the grain lines but if you get one going in the wrong direction and hit that with a router - boom good bye piece. I am also going to put it aside until my new shop (could be a while) is completed because the red dust in my small shop is unbearable.
> 
> My next project will be another Hal Taylor Maloof but I am going to attempt the children's verison (templates on the way). I think that I will use Cherry agian since I can get it for next to nothing.


I do believe that why you see most of these type rocker made with walnut or cherry, very easy to work with power tools and hand tools wise. Exotic are great looking woods but can be frustrating with all that grain movement. Some time taking a step back is all you need to get back on track…good luck and stick with it, I'm sure you'll find a way…BC


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

yellowtruck75 said:


> *Setting aside for now*
> 
> I have decided that I am going to put this project aside for a bit and concentrate on a different chair. After ruining my second set of back legs I need a bit of a break. The problem with Paduak is that it splinters like crazy. Love the grain lines but if you get one going in the wrong direction and hit that with a router - boom good bye piece. I am also going to put it aside until my new shop (could be a while) is completed because the red dust in my small shop is unbearable.
> 
> My next project will be another Hal Taylor Maloof but I am going to attempt the children's verison (templates on the way). I think that I will use Cherry agian since I can get it for next to nothing.


What about this tip… from a wood plane maker… when you deal with difficult wood, *oil the wood first*. this will minimize friction and tearout. Cooking oil will do … but careful with wife .. LOL. I normally do this when dealing with those similar paduak textured wood, NARRA and Philippine ebony (kamagong.)


----------



## yellowtruck75 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Getting started again (legs and seat complete)*

So I decided to continue the work on my Padauk rocker. I was going to shelf it for a few weeks but the new plans that I ordered (children's Maloof rocker) didn't show up so I needed something to do over the long holiday weekend. I completed the legs and the seat.










Here is the first dry fitting of the legs, completed the transition cuts after this picture









My helper Jack










Tomorrow I hope to attach the arm blocks to the back legs, cut angle on legs, & glue front an back legs. I have also been working on the back splats and the rockers are completed.

I would be further along except that on Friday morning I had an accident with my jointer and lost the tip of my little finger. I made a dumb mistake and it happened in a blink of an eye. Luckily didn't hit any bone and it was just skin. Stupid mistake that I hope to never repeat. I can say this about the jointer, that helical head makes a nice smooth cut, be it hard exotic woods or a finger.


----------



## sjfields (Jan 18, 2010)

yellowtruck75 said:


> *Getting started again (legs and seat complete)*
> 
> So I decided to continue the work on my Padauk rocker. I was going to shelf it for a few weeks but the new plans that I ordered (children's Maloof rocker) didn't show up so I needed something to do over the long holiday weekend. I completed the legs and the seat.
> 
> ...


Glad your accident was not too serious and that you're ok.
The chair looks beautiful, looking forward to the finished product. How are you planning to finish it? I love the color of the wood but it tends to darken.


----------



## kenn (Mar 19, 2008)

yellowtruck75 said:


> *Getting started again (legs and seat complete)*
> 
> So I decided to continue the work on my Padauk rocker. I was going to shelf it for a few weeks but the new plans that I ordered (children's Maloof rocker) didn't show up so I needed something to do over the long holiday weekend. I completed the legs and the seat.
> 
> ...


First, that is some great looking wood and will make a fabulous rocker, keep going. Second, sorry about your accident, use push blocks -ALWAYS! Third, I too am a member of the bit by a jointer club except my lesson cost me 2/3 of my right index finger -again, use push blocks. Good luck. If you're like me, the worst part of your accident may have been the repercusions from the wife


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

yellowtruck75 said:


> *Getting started again (legs and seat complete)*
> 
> So I decided to continue the work on my Padauk rocker. I was going to shelf it for a few weeks but the new plans that I ordered (children's Maloof rocker) didn't show up so I needed something to do over the long holiday weekend. I completed the legs and the seat.
> 
> ...


Rocker is coming along nicely - it is going to look fantastic! It appears that your sense of humor is intact even if your finger is truncated. Be careful - kind of obvious at this point …


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

yellowtruck75 said:


> *Getting started again (legs and seat complete)*
> 
> So I decided to continue the work on my Padauk rocker. I was going to shelf it for a few weeks but the new plans that I ordered (children's Maloof rocker) didn't show up so I needed something to do over the long holiday weekend. I completed the legs and the seat.
> 
> ...


sorry to hear about your finger, the rockign chair does seem to be coming along, I find with Hal's chair it's best just to keep at it there are many steps, but if you keep moving step by step…. A beautiful rocking chair is always at the end of the last step!


----------



## yellowtruck75 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Arms attached and grinding begins*

I have the arms attached and I have gone through my first grinding/shaping session. I have to finish some blending on the underside of the arms and the underside of the seat. The headrest has been resawed to its final thickness and back supports are almost all glued up.










While I wait for glue to dry I started on a child's rocker also.

















Does the back left legs (as you look at it) look like it flares out to far? It seems like it does but I can't tell for sure. If its not going to be a big deal I would perfer not to build another one. The front right leg was cut wrong and the new one is drying in clamps so that is why its a 3 legged rocker.


----------



## jcontract (Dec 12, 2009)

yellowtruck75 said:


> *Arms attached and grinding begins*
> 
> I have the arms attached and I have gone through my first grinding/shaping session. I have to finish some blending on the underside of the arms and the underside of the seat. The headrest has been resawed to its final thickness and back supports are almost all glued up.
> 
> ...


Wow. That's going to be a beautiful chair. Cant wait to see the progress. Looks like it flares a little, but didnt notice it until you said something.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

yellowtruck75 said:


> *Arms attached and grinding begins*
> 
> I have the arms attached and I have gone through my first grinding/shaping session. I have to finish some blending on the underside of the arms and the underside of the seat. The headrest has been resawed to its final thickness and back supports are almost all glued up.
> 
> ...


It is really hard to tell from a photograph….but it does cant a bit in the photo. It looks more apparent when you look at the foot. But, like I said…a photograph is not a good way to decide on whether an item is plumb or not….better would be a laser level or a plumb bob.

One of my redwood chairs had a slight cant to it…and I cheated and bent it back a little with a steamer…I can't tell you how many times that little steam pot has helped me….especially with wood - which twists and bends on it's own more then anything I can do to it.

That Paduak is spectacular….it is going to be some real eye candy when the chair is done….can't wait to see the finished chairs.


----------



## dub560 (Jun 4, 2010)

yellowtruck75 said:


> *Arms attached and grinding begins*
> 
> I have the arms attached and I have gone through my first grinding/shaping session. I have to finish some blending on the underside of the arms and the underside of the seat. The headrest has been resawed to its final thickness and back supports are almost all glued up.
> 
> ...


looking good partner ..keep em coming


----------



## yellowtruck75 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Headrest*

Today I finished all the transition grinding and attached the headrest. The headrest still doesn't have the back support holes drilled but I fit and shaped it in. Still have to glue up 3 more back supports and mill them all to a uniform size. I did the final trimming on the rockers today (no picture) and next have to glue up the transition pieces and round over the edges. I have two weeks to complete this chair before my wife and I move, promised her no red dust in the new house.



















Once again my not so helpful helper is in the pictures. Sorry about the quality but I took these around 5:30 right when a storm was approaching (raining as I type) so the light wasn't the best.


----------



## FJDIII (Dec 20, 2007)

yellowtruck75 said:


> *Headrest*
> 
> Today I finished all the transition grinding and attached the headrest. The headrest still doesn't have the back support holes drilled but I fit and shaped it in. Still have to glue up 3 more back supports and mill them all to a uniform size. I did the final trimming on the rockers today (no picture) and next have to glue up the transition pieces and round over the edges. I have two weeks to complete this chair before my wife and I move, promised her no red dust in the new house.
> 
> ...


Looks great so far!!!!


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

yellowtruck75 said:


> *Headrest*
> 
> Today I finished all the transition grinding and attached the headrest. The headrest still doesn't have the back support holes drilled but I fit and shaped it in. Still have to glue up 3 more back supports and mill them all to a uniform size. I did the final trimming on the rockers today (no picture) and next have to glue up the transition pieces and round over the edges. I have two weeks to complete this chair before my wife and I move, promised her no red dust in the new house.
> 
> ...


Good to see you are making progress. Thanks for the update!


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

yellowtruck75 said:


> *Headrest*
> 
> Today I finished all the transition grinding and attached the headrest. The headrest still doesn't have the back support holes drilled but I fit and shaped it in. Still have to glue up 3 more back supports and mill them all to a uniform size. I did the final trimming on the rockers today (no picture) and next have to glue up the transition pieces and round over the edges. I have two weeks to complete this chair before my wife and I move, promised her no red dust in the new house.
> 
> ...


How's the chair coming?


----------



## yellowtruck75 (Jan 1, 2010)

yellowtruck75 said:


> *Headrest*
> 
> Today I finished all the transition grinding and attached the headrest. The headrest still doesn't have the back support holes drilled but I fit and shaped it in. Still have to glue up 3 more back supports and mill them all to a uniform size. I did the final trimming on the rockers today (no picture) and next have to glue up the transition pieces and round over the edges. I have two weeks to complete this chair before my wife and I move, promised her no red dust in the new house.
> 
> ...


Still working on the chair, recently moved so havn't have alot of time to work on it. I have all the back supports completed and installed as well as the rockers completed. I have to redo one of my back supports due to splintering when routing the edges. I have to finish shaping the rockers and sanding before its complete. I will try to post another blow soon with all the progress.

I am also working on a Cherry childrens Maloof rocker for my niece. I have everything done on that but the rockers and final fitting of the heardrest. Will add pictures of this chair to next blog.


----------



## yellowtruck75 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Getting closer*

Its been several weeks since I have posted an update to my Paduk Maloof rocker. Since my last post I completed and fitted all the back supports, glued up the rockers, & fitted the head rest. My last few steps that I have to complete is finalize the rockers (shaping and mounting) and do a few days of sanding. There are 2 mistakes that I also need to fix, 1 being that there is a hole that needs plugged from when I drilled the back support holes in the seat, and while routing the back supports I had some chip out so I need to make a replacement.



















I am also building a child sized Maloof out of cherry at the same time. Since this will be a gift for my niece it is taking priority over the Padauk. Even though she is only 3 months old and can't use it for several years I need to get it done by Christmas (surprise for mom,dad, and baby). I have to fit the head rest and shape that rockers and I will be done with the child rocker. I spent several hours today just sanding out machine marks while the rockers dried so that I can keep moving once they come out of the forms.










I am also trying to turn out several bottle stops for Christmas gifts so I am what you would call busy in the shop right now.

Thanks


----------



## Robb (Aug 18, 2007)

yellowtruck75 said:


> *Getting closer*
> 
> Its been several weeks since I have posted an update to my Paduk Maloof rocker. Since my last post I completed and fitted all the back supports, glued up the rockers, & fitted the head rest. My last few steps that I have to complete is finalize the rockers (shaping and mounting) and do a few days of sanding. There are 2 mistakes that I also need to fix, 1 being that there is a hole that needs plugged from when I drilled the back support holes in the seat, and while routing the back supports I had some chip out so I need to make a replacement.
> 
> ...


Wow! Not one, but two Maloof rockers in progress. I'd second your assessment about being busy! Thanks for the update, and godspeed on getting the Christmas gifts done.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

yellowtruck75 said:


> *Getting closer*
> 
> Its been several weeks since I have posted an update to my Paduk Maloof rocker. Since my last post I completed and fitted all the back supports, glued up the rockers, & fitted the head rest. My last few steps that I have to complete is finalize the rockers (shaping and mounting) and do a few days of sanding. There are 2 mistakes that I also need to fix, 1 being that there is a hole that needs plugged from when I drilled the back support holes in the seat, and while routing the back supports I had some chip out so I need to make a replacement.
> 
> ...


Looking good


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

yellowtruck75 said:


> *Getting closer*
> 
> Its been several weeks since I have posted an update to my Paduk Maloof rocker. Since my last post I completed and fitted all the back supports, glued up the rockers, & fitted the head rest. My last few steps that I have to complete is finalize the rockers (shaping and mounting) and do a few days of sanding. There are 2 mistakes that I also need to fix, 1 being that there is a hole that needs plugged from when I drilled the back support holes in the seat, and while routing the back supports I had some chip out so I need to make a replacement.
> 
> ...


Looks like your having fun.

jamie


----------



## yellowtruck75 (Jan 1, 2010)

yellowtruck75 said:


> *Getting closer*
> 
> Its been several weeks since I have posted an update to my Paduk Maloof rocker. Since my last post I completed and fitted all the back supports, glued up the rockers, & fitted the head rest. My last few steps that I have to complete is finalize the rockers (shaping and mounting) and do a few days of sanding. There are 2 mistakes that I also need to fix, 1 being that there is a hole that needs plugged from when I drilled the back support holes in the seat, and while routing the back supports I had some chip out so I need to make a replacement.
> 
> ...


Fun? Whats not fun about working on two difficult projects at the same time under a time line and while woorking in an unheated garage in central Pennsylvania? All kidding aside they might be difficult but certainly well worth it.


----------



## yellowtruck75 (Jan 1, 2010)

*There goes several months of work*

Well yesterday (Friday) I had off work so I figured I would spend the entire day in the shop finishing up my niece's rocker. While moving her chair I knocked it into my bench which caused my Padauk chair to shift and fall off the bench. I froze and watched in horror as months of work went down the tubes. It took me several months to get to this moment just to see it all get ruined. I have assessed the damage and there is no way to fix it. The only thing I can do now is salvage the wood and make pens and bottle stops out of it.



















I guess this ends my blog.


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

yellowtruck75 said:


> *There goes several months of work*
> 
> Well yesterday (Friday) I had off work so I figured I would spend the entire day in the shop finishing up my niece's rocker. While moving her chair I knocked it into my bench which caused my Padauk chair to shift and fall off the bench. I froze and watched in horror as months of work went down the tubes. It took me several months to get to this moment just to see it all get ruined. I have assessed the damage and there is no way to fix it. The only thing I can do now is salvage the wood and make pens and bottle stops out of it.
> 
> ...


Wow, I felt sick looking at this.
This is always my worst nightmare.
So close : (
Don't despair, you certainly learned along this build,
and the next one will be easier.
Your work here is beautiful, start another, you've got talent !

Lisa


----------



## yellowtruck75 (Jan 1, 2010)

yellowtruck75 said:


> *There goes several months of work*
> 
> Well yesterday (Friday) I had off work so I figured I would spend the entire day in the shop finishing up my niece's rocker. While moving her chair I knocked it into my bench which caused my Padauk chair to shift and fall off the bench. I froze and watched in horror as months of work went down the tubes. It took me several months to get to this moment just to see it all get ruined. I have assessed the damage and there is no way to fix it. The only thing I can do now is salvage the wood and make pens and bottle stops out of it.
> 
> ...


I was surprising not upset when this happened. Actually it took me several hours until I touched any of the pieces. I think that the reason I was calm was the fact that this chair was for me and when it happened I was working on a chair for my niece. I put her chair way before mine so I was truely happy that this didn't happen to her's.


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

yellowtruck75 said:


> *There goes several months of work*
> 
> Well yesterday (Friday) I had off work so I figured I would spend the entire day in the shop finishing up my niece's rocker. While moving her chair I knocked it into my bench which caused my Padauk chair to shift and fall off the bench. I froze and watched in horror as months of work went down the tubes. It took me several months to get to this moment just to see it all get ruined. I have assessed the damage and there is no way to fix it. The only thing I can do now is salvage the wood and make pens and bottle stops out of it.
> 
> ...


My heart goes out to you. I hope all goes well during the next build.


----------



## dub560 (Jun 4, 2010)

yellowtruck75 said:


> *There goes several months of work*
> 
> Well yesterday (Friday) I had off work so I figured I would spend the entire day in the shop finishing up my niece's rocker. While moving her chair I knocked it into my bench which caused my Padauk chair to shift and fall off the bench. I froze and watched in horror as months of work went down the tubes. It took me several months to get to this moment just to see it all get ruined. I have assessed the damage and there is no way to fix it. The only thing I can do now is salvage the wood and make pens and bottle stops out of it.
> 
> ...


it hurts just looking at that ma' man…but just shrug it off(reluctantly) and start again brother


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

yellowtruck75 said:


> *There goes several months of work*
> 
> Well yesterday (Friday) I had off work so I figured I would spend the entire day in the shop finishing up my niece's rocker. While moving her chair I knocked it into my bench which caused my Padauk chair to shift and fall off the bench. I froze and watched in horror as months of work went down the tubes. It took me several months to get to this moment just to see it all get ruined. I have assessed the damage and there is no way to fix it. The only thing I can do now is salvage the wood and make pens and bottle stops out of it.
> 
> ...


That is a big Ouch!
Glad you are getting straight back on the saddle.
I would be trying to figure a fix and wasting time.

Good luck with the other one.
Jamie


----------



## Jimthecarver (Jan 14, 2008)

yellowtruck75 said:


> *There goes several months of work*
> 
> Well yesterday (Friday) I had off work so I figured I would spend the entire day in the shop finishing up my niece's rocker. While moving her chair I knocked it into my bench which caused my Padauk chair to shift and fall off the bench. I froze and watched in horror as months of work went down the tubes. It took me several months to get to this moment just to see it all get ruined. I have assessed the damage and there is no way to fix it. The only thing I can do now is salvage the wood and make pens and bottle stops out of it.
> 
> ...


Truly a heart break for sure….a gasp then this sick feeling came over me looking at the pics.
No matter how big or small the project is the feeling is the same, sorry this happened.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

yellowtruck75 said:


> *There goes several months of work*
> 
> Well yesterday (Friday) I had off work so I figured I would spend the entire day in the shop finishing up my niece's rocker. While moving her chair I knocked it into my bench which caused my Padauk chair to shift and fall off the bench. I froze and watched in horror as months of work went down the tubes. It took me several months to get to this moment just to see it all get ruined. I have assessed the damage and there is no way to fix it. The only thing I can do now is salvage the wood and make pens and bottle stops out of it.
> 
> ...


THIS is exactly why I cover my entire shop floor with bubble wrap! Besides, I like the crackle sound when I walk…


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

yellowtruck75 said:


> *There goes several months of work*
> 
> Well yesterday (Friday) I had off work so I figured I would spend the entire day in the shop finishing up my niece's rocker. While moving her chair I knocked it into my bench which caused my Padauk chair to shift and fall off the bench. I froze and watched in horror as months of work went down the tubes. It took me several months to get to this moment just to see it all get ruined. I have assessed the damage and there is no way to fix it. The only thing I can do now is salvage the wood and make pens and bottle stops out of it.
> 
> ...


Oh! Sorry for your problem!!!


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

yellowtruck75 said:


> *There goes several months of work*
> 
> Well yesterday (Friday) I had off work so I figured I would spend the entire day in the shop finishing up my niece's rocker. While moving her chair I knocked it into my bench which caused my Padauk chair to shift and fall off the bench. I froze and watched in horror as months of work went down the tubes. It took me several months to get to this moment just to see it all get ruined. I have assessed the damage and there is no way to fix it. The only thing I can do now is salvage the wood and make pens and bottle stops out of it.
> 
> ...


Oh man, I am so sorry. They are such beautiful pieces that take so much work. I've been admiring your chair for months also. I hope you can find the strength to begin again. Please keep us posted when you feel up to it.


----------



## webwood (Jul 2, 2009)

yellowtruck75 said:


> *There goes several months of work*
> 
> Well yesterday (Friday) I had off work so I figured I would spend the entire day in the shop finishing up my niece's rocker. While moving her chair I knocked it into my bench which caused my Padauk chair to shift and fall off the bench. I froze and watched in horror as months of work went down the tubes. It took me several months to get to this moment just to see it all get ruined. I have assessed the damage and there is no way to fix it. The only thing I can do now is salvage the wood and make pens and bottle stops out of it.
> 
> ...


i have a large firepit in my backyard - in fact there is a purple heart dovetailed box in it right now-god i hate that


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

yellowtruck75 said:


> *There goes several months of work*
> 
> Well yesterday (Friday) I had off work so I figured I would spend the entire day in the shop finishing up my niece's rocker. While moving her chair I knocked it into my bench which caused my Padauk chair to shift and fall off the bench. I froze and watched in horror as months of work went down the tubes. It took me several months to get to this moment just to see it all get ruined. I have assessed the damage and there is no way to fix it. The only thing I can do now is salvage the wood and make pens and bottle stops out of it.
> 
> ...


Man thats hurts, thats why I have a wooden floor.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

yellowtruck75 said:


> *There goes several months of work*
> 
> Well yesterday (Friday) I had off work so I figured I would spend the entire day in the shop finishing up my niece's rocker. While moving her chair I knocked it into my bench which caused my Padauk chair to shift and fall off the bench. I froze and watched in horror as months of work went down the tubes. It took me several months to get to this moment just to see it all get ruined. I have assessed the damage and there is no way to fix it. The only thing I can do now is salvage the wood and make pens and bottle stops out of it.
> 
> ...


oh that is horrible. 
I will cry for you. 
Yes, the good news is that it was not your niece's … that definitely made this tragedy easier to take but I bet you are still suffering through a grieving process.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

yellowtruck75 said:


> *There goes several months of work*
> 
> Well yesterday (Friday) I had off work so I figured I would spend the entire day in the shop finishing up my niece's rocker. While moving her chair I knocked it into my bench which caused my Padauk chair to shift and fall off the bench. I froze and watched in horror as months of work went down the tubes. It took me several months to get to this moment just to see it all get ruined. I have assessed the damage and there is no way to fix it. The only thing I can do now is salvage the wood and make pens and bottle stops out of it.
> 
> ...


That has to hurt, I really feel for you. I looks to me like you can salvage some of it, put it away for a while and maybe you can try again in a few days/weeks/months with a fresh perspective.

I read this quote the other day, I hope it helps you today.

*"Many of life's failures are people who did not realize how close they were to success when they gave up"*
Thomas Edison


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

yellowtruck75 said:


> *There goes several months of work*
> 
> Well yesterday (Friday) I had off work so I figured I would spend the entire day in the shop finishing up my niece's rocker. While moving her chair I knocked it into my bench which caused my Padauk chair to shift and fall off the bench. I froze and watched in horror as months of work went down the tubes. It took me several months to get to this moment just to see it all get ruined. I have assessed the damage and there is no way to fix it. The only thing I can do now is salvage the wood and make pens and bottle stops out of it.
> 
> ...


AAAAUUUCHHH 
that is one I cuold have been exploded over and no one shuold come near me for atleast a week

I think you actuly can reuse ungefair the half of it for the new chair
so your blog ain´t finished yet , on the horse again , and make new parts for it

best thoughts
Dennis


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

yellowtruck75 said:


> *There goes several months of work*
> 
> Well yesterday (Friday) I had off work so I figured I would spend the entire day in the shop finishing up my niece's rocker. While moving her chair I knocked it into my bench which caused my Padauk chair to shift and fall off the bench. I froze and watched in horror as months of work went down the tubes. It took me several months to get to this moment just to see it all get ruined. I have assessed the damage and there is no way to fix it. The only thing I can do now is salvage the wood and make pens and bottle stops out of it.
> 
> ...


WOW…amazing how much damage…..are you sure someone didn't take a sledge to it?

Been there…done that though….got lots of pen blanks and inlay wood - probably could go on ebay for a month of sales on all of it. The wood is a bummer….but just as much of the problem is all that work….I've had a few where I was just putting the finishing touches on and the wood split…or cracks….etc…..then it is back to the drawing board…that is why every finished project is such an achievement….good…bad…or indifferent….if you consider how many ways it can go south on you.

The best thing is to get back in the saddle and try again…..If you don't you will never get one done….and only remembering the disaster is not a good learning tool.


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

yellowtruck75 said:


> *There goes several months of work*
> 
> Well yesterday (Friday) I had off work so I figured I would spend the entire day in the shop finishing up my niece's rocker. While moving her chair I knocked it into my bench which caused my Padauk chair to shift and fall off the bench. I froze and watched in horror as months of work went down the tubes. It took me several months to get to this moment just to see it all get ruined. I have assessed the damage and there is no way to fix it. The only thing I can do now is salvage the wood and make pens and bottle stops out of it.
> 
> ...


Oh no!! Man, I cry for you! Know the feeling, once had my wife's frigging cat knock a delicate nearly finished sculpture off the bench…


----------



## Zipsss (Feb 20, 2007)

yellowtruck75 said:


> *There goes several months of work*
> 
> Well yesterday (Friday) I had off work so I figured I would spend the entire day in the shop finishing up my niece's rocker. While moving her chair I knocked it into my bench which caused my Padauk chair to shift and fall off the bench. I froze and watched in horror as months of work went down the tubes. It took me several months to get to this moment just to see it all get ruined. I have assessed the damage and there is no way to fix it. The only thing I can do now is salvage the wood and make pens and bottle stops out of it.
> 
> ...


Painful. What can you learn from this? You used epoxy? did it break at the joint? Could dowels or screws averted the breaks? Your next chair will be better.


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

yellowtruck75 said:


> *There goes several months of work*
> 
> Well yesterday (Friday) I had off work so I figured I would spend the entire day in the shop finishing up my niece's rocker. While moving her chair I knocked it into my bench which caused my Padauk chair to shift and fall off the bench. I froze and watched in horror as months of work went down the tubes. It took me several months to get to this moment just to see it all get ruined. I have assessed the damage and there is no way to fix it. The only thing I can do now is salvage the wood and make pens and bottle stops out of it.
> 
> ...


Wow, this is a sad moment! I think *I* would have busted out in tears at that moment, after so much hard work. Great that you could maintain your calm. 
I had this happen once when one of my humidors was in the final stage just before finish and I was touching up the edges on the belt sander and "poof", the corner caught and flew right into the sharp edges of the drum sander right next to it. Broke off a corner of the box and big gouges in the middle…. oh well, I did just what you will. Get more wood, and move on to build another masterpiece. 
Good luck and I am sure the next will be easier and just as beautiful as this one would have been.


----------



## yellowtruck75 (Jan 1, 2010)

yellowtruck75 said:


> *There goes several months of work*
> 
> Well yesterday (Friday) I had off work so I figured I would spend the entire day in the shop finishing up my niece's rocker. While moving her chair I knocked it into my bench which caused my Padauk chair to shift and fall off the bench. I froze and watched in horror as months of work went down the tubes. It took me several months to get to this moment just to see it all get ruined. I have assessed the damage and there is no way to fix it. The only thing I can do now is salvage the wood and make pens and bottle stops out of it.
> 
> ...


The reason for all the damage was the weight of the chair. Padauk is such a dense hardwood that it weighs a ton. Someone said that they have wood floors and I don't think that would have made a difference due to the impacts point (corner of back leg) and the overall wieght. The chair didn't break at the joints but instead splintered near the joints. With Padauk there is very little grain but instead it is very stringy and splinters alot. The onyl spot that it broke away at the joint was the left arm. this is due to the fact that its just butt jointed with glue and a screw. With regualr chair usage its sufficient since the from leg supports it also but due to the angle of the impact it busted it right off.

Thanks for all the kind words and I assure you this won't be my last (finishing the little on soon). If this would have been my first it probably would have discouraged me from going on but I have done a few before and I know what the end stage looks like so I will continue. I know that I won't work with Padauk again and that has nothing to do with it breaking. I decided weeks ago that I wouldn't work with padauk again on this scale due to the complexity and the dust.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

yellowtruck75 said:


> *There goes several months of work*
> 
> Well yesterday (Friday) I had off work so I figured I would spend the entire day in the shop finishing up my niece's rocker. While moving her chair I knocked it into my bench which caused my Padauk chair to shift and fall off the bench. I froze and watched in horror as months of work went down the tubes. It took me several months to get to this moment just to see it all get ruined. I have assessed the damage and there is no way to fix it. The only thing I can do now is salvage the wood and make pens and bottle stops out of it.
> 
> ...


OUCH!
Ok, now its time to repair it. No it will not look like a perfect chair but it can be a beautiful one just the same. Glue the pieces back together and dowel everything with hardwood dowels. This is no time to send your work to the burn pile. It can be brought back to life and with a flare knowing that it has been reborn. Keep the rocker and make your niece another. You have earned your knowledge of making this chair, finish it and enjoy it!


----------



## Pick (Feb 4, 2010)

yellowtruck75 said:


> *There goes several months of work*
> 
> Well yesterday (Friday) I had off work so I figured I would spend the entire day in the shop finishing up my niece's rocker. While moving her chair I knocked it into my bench which caused my Padauk chair to shift and fall off the bench. I froze and watched in horror as months of work went down the tubes. It took me several months to get to this moment just to see it all get ruined. I have assessed the damage and there is no way to fix it. The only thing I can do now is salvage the wood and make pens and bottle stops out of it.
> 
> ...


Don't despair, you'll learn from this one and move on, making an even better one for yourself. I had an equally terrifying instance when I was making the chest of drawers (see my projects) and I leaned too much on the backside of the coopered portion during an assembly, and split the damn thing. Awful. It broke my heart too.

If it were mine, i'd glue it back together, reinforce it with some dowels and screws, and hang it in the shop as a lesson to myself. I like to remind myself of my mistakes.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

yellowtruck75 said:


> *There goes several months of work*
> 
> Well yesterday (Friday) I had off work so I figured I would spend the entire day in the shop finishing up my niece's rocker. While moving her chair I knocked it into my bench which caused my Padauk chair to shift and fall off the bench. I froze and watched in horror as months of work went down the tubes. It took me several months to get to this moment just to see it all get ruined. I have assessed the damage and there is no way to fix it. The only thing I can do now is salvage the wood and make pens and bottle stops out of it.
> 
> ...


Girls, I have to say that this is also enough to make a man cry too. What a shame. Mercy! I don't know what else to say. Rand


----------



## packrat (Apr 18, 2010)

yellowtruck75 said:


> *There goes several months of work*
> 
> Well yesterday (Friday) I had off work so I figured I would spend the entire day in the shop finishing up my niece's rocker. While moving her chair I knocked it into my bench which caused my Padauk chair to shift and fall off the bench. I froze and watched in horror as months of work went down the tubes. It took me several months to get to this moment just to see it all get ruined. I have assessed the damage and there is no way to fix it. The only thing I can do now is salvage the wood and make pens and bottle stops out of it.
> 
> ...


TAKE A DEEP BREATH, COUNT TO TEN ( IF YOU CAN ) AND SAY TO YOURSELF WORSE THINGS COULD HAPPEN, THEN THE TEARS WILL COME, I KNOW , I'VE BEEN THEIR.


----------



## kenn (Mar 19, 2008)

yellowtruck75 said:


> *There goes several months of work*
> 
> Well yesterday (Friday) I had off work so I figured I would spend the entire day in the shop finishing up my niece's rocker. While moving her chair I knocked it into my bench which caused my Padauk chair to shift and fall off the bench. I froze and watched in horror as months of work went down the tubes. It took me several months to get to this moment just to see it all get ruined. I have assessed the damage and there is no way to fix it. The only thing I can do now is salvage the wood and make pens and bottle stops out of it.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry, what else is there to say, try again, keep going, but still- I am so sorry.


----------



## Ozzy1812 (Oct 2, 2008)

yellowtruck75 said:


> *There goes several months of work*
> 
> Well yesterday (Friday) I had off work so I figured I would spend the entire day in the shop finishing up my niece's rocker. While moving her chair I knocked it into my bench which caused my Padauk chair to shift and fall off the bench. I froze and watched in horror as months of work went down the tubes. It took me several months to get to this moment just to see it all get ruined. I have assessed the damage and there is no way to fix it. The only thing I can do now is salvage the wood and make pens and bottle stops out of it.
> 
> ...


This has happened to me more than once before. It usually happened when I was working on several things at a time or I was in a hurry to get to the next step or my shop, which is small to begin with, was just too cluttered and I didn't take the time to make room and get organized. I know this must have really hurt inside but you will. like the many of us that this has happened to, will move on and put this behind you. But unfortunately, this is like loosing someone that you spent alot of time with and then you part ways, the relationship is always in the back of your mind and wonder what you could have done different. I know that you will get past this and produce great peices.


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

yellowtruck75 said:


> *There goes several months of work*
> 
> Well yesterday (Friday) I had off work so I figured I would spend the entire day in the shop finishing up my niece's rocker. While moving her chair I knocked it into my bench which caused my Padauk chair to shift and fall off the bench. I froze and watched in horror as months of work went down the tubes. It took me several months to get to this moment just to see it all get ruined. I have assessed the damage and there is no way to fix it. The only thing I can do now is salvage the wood and make pens and bottle stops out of it.
> 
> ...


wow, that really sucks. Sorry to see this happen to you. Good luck to you on your next one.


----------



## yellowtruck75 (Jan 1, 2010)

yellowtruck75 said:


> *There goes several months of work*
> 
> Well yesterday (Friday) I had off work so I figured I would spend the entire day in the shop finishing up my niece's rocker. While moving her chair I knocked it into my bench which caused my Padauk chair to shift and fall off the bench. I froze and watched in horror as months of work went down the tubes. It took me several months to get to this moment just to see it all get ruined. I have assessed the damage and there is no way to fix it. The only thing I can do now is salvage the wood and make pens and bottle stops out of it.
> 
> ...


Thought that since I talked about it several times in this blog and it was the project that caused me to bump my chair off the table I would attach a photo of my niece's chair. I still have to do a final sanding and add the finish, once complete I will post in the projects section.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

yellowtruck75 said:


> *There goes several months of work*
> 
> Well yesterday (Friday) I had off work so I figured I would spend the entire day in the shop finishing up my niece's rocker. While moving her chair I knocked it into my bench which caused my Padauk chair to shift and fall off the bench. I froze and watched in horror as months of work went down the tubes. It took me several months to get to this moment just to see it all get ruined. I have assessed the damage and there is no way to fix it. The only thing I can do now is salvage the wood and make pens and bottle stops out of it.
> 
> ...


thank´s for the foto and its a realy niice rocker 

Dennis


----------



## Tecton (Sep 17, 2010)

yellowtruck75 said:


> *There goes several months of work*
> 
> Well yesterday (Friday) I had off work so I figured I would spend the entire day in the shop finishing up my niece's rocker. While moving her chair I knocked it into my bench which caused my Padauk chair to shift and fall off the bench. I froze and watched in horror as months of work went down the tubes. It took me several months to get to this moment just to see it all get ruined. I have assessed the damage and there is no way to fix it. The only thing I can do now is salvage the wood and make pens and bottle stops out of it.
> 
> ...


Bummer!


----------

